# How To: Custom Paint Your 364 Log Loader



## Zeke (Feb 22, 2011)

I guess you could call this a supplemental to erkenbrand's excellent thread on how to service the 364. I thought this might be good time to share how I custom painted mine to make it a little more realistic. This one is an original version and doesn't work very well, so it made a good test subject. Eventually, I will duplicate this process on the newer loader I have.

Of course, the first step was to completely disassemble everything. I knew that I wanted to give the loader a weathered look, so I then spray painted all the parts with Rustoleum red primer.










The primer was then top-coated with a forest green paint. Once everything was dry, I started sanding with some 220 grit sandpaper to wear away the green a little bit and reveal some of the rust color underneath. I painted some scale lumber strips a tan color and glued them on. A sign was then placed on the lower deck. 










I didn't particularly like it so I decided to go another route. The bottom part of the loader is just around 1" tall, so I went to the hardware store and picked up a set of 1" stick-on block letters and spelled out "HANSON LUMBER CO" along the bottom. I then masked off the top part of the loader.










The bottom was spray painted a dull khaki color. After taking off the masking and the letters, I was left with a two-tone loader. I then did a little more sanding and applied some weathering powder. I hit the belt gently with the red primer to try and darken it a little. I also glued a piece of patterned plastic sheet underneath where the logs roll off just to add a little detail.





























While this is certainly not the only way to paint and customize the loader, I was pretty pleased with the results.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

:appl:
You did a really great detail job on that!
You do know the purists are going to cry about your detail work!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Zeke,

Too funny ... here I am removing rust on my projects, and here you are, adding it!

Very nice work ... excellent weathering / realism!

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks great, but does it load logs?


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

Who cares if it works, it looks darn good just sitting around.......like me!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Great job! Well done.:thumbsup:

Though I liked the first sign too, to bad you can't find a spot on the layout for that one too.
Maybe at the entrance road?

Nicely done, :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Zeke (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks for all the kind words, guys! 

Yeah, I was told once that it was frowned upon to customize accessories. I'm not sure why that would be, but I don't mind being a rebel : ) I'm not concerned with making them super-detailed, but I would like them to blend in a little bit and I find it kind of fun to do.

gunrunner - no, it doesn't really work very well at loading logs, but like I said I have the newer version that works like a charm and it will eventually get this treatment.

ed - the sign actually came from a sawmill I customized:










I was going to make another one for the log loader but decided I liked the painted on lettering instead.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, you could move the working parts from the good log loader to this one, you've already done the decorating. 


I think the only reason people have a problem with customizing stuff is they're worried about the resale value.


----------



## Evil Caesar (Jan 28, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I think the only reason people have a problem with customizing stuff is they're worried about the resale value.


Yup, you only live once, play with your toys! Do with it what you want 

Zeke, The results of your project look fantastic, hope one day I have your skills!


----------



## Zeke (Feb 22, 2011)

> I think the only reason people have a problem with customizing stuff is they're worried about the resale value.


I would think that's a huge part of it. I don't plan on selling anything, so I guess that's why I'm willing to throw caution to the wind.

Caesar - thank you for the kind words, but I'm sure you could do something like this. It's just paint and weathering powders. The next time you're at a show, pick up a cheap boxcar or hopper or accessory, even if it's beat up, and use that to practice on. I have an old, cheap gondola that I used to experiment with different colors and blends before I started on a "live" project. Just keep track of what you do so you can replicate the results that satisfy you.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Zeke said:


> I would think that's a huge part of it. I don't plan on selling anything, so I guess that's why I'm willing to throw caution to the wind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You would be surprised at what you could get for your redone, customized, not original stuff.
More then an original.

A lot would want it.
Then after they get it they would show all what they customized in their spare time.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I think the only reason people have a problem with customizing stuff is they're worried about the resale value.


Once an accessory has been discontinued, pristine pieces do become valued.

But I still think that Zeke *enhanced* the value of his loader with his highly skilled detailing. :thumbsup:

Greg


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, I'd trade his for my plain one.


----------

